
Computer algorithms create and 3D-print a terrifying, 'Alien'-style altar - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/16/4737456/digital-grotesque-3d-printed-sandstone-room-resembles-hr-giger
======
atrilumen
I wonder why it has to be printed in sections.

How long before it becomes possible to print an entire building in-situ?

------
NAFV_P
Where on earth are you supposed to sit?

